

Snazzy Maps - Color Schemes for Google Maps - jtreminio
http://snazzymaps.com/

======
akrogh
Hey HN, I created this site and just found out via Twitter that it got
submitted here! (thanks jtreminio) Had to dig up my account from a few years
ago...

I whipped up the site last week and it's been getting quite a bit of traffic
this weekend (by my standards). I created it after I found out that you were
able to do this to Google Maps and I was looking for some solid examples.

Some of the planned features I have are:

1\. A tool for creating these styles. There are a few out there but I'd like
to take a crack at creating a better one.

2\. Ability to register in order to favourite certain styles.

3\. Add an RSS feed.

If anyone has any suggestions I'd love to hear them.

------
cheeaun
This is great! It would be cool to view all the styles in one page but I guess
that would cause performance issues? Anyway it's nice that the map location is
persisted through all the pages :)

~~~
akrogh
This was my initial idea but it did cause a few performance issues, especially
on mobile devices. It's a responsive site but even with 5 Google Maps
instances the performance on mobile is pretty bad. I think I might switch to
just static images on mobile and then load up Google Maps for larger screens.
For now you will have to make do with pagination...

Glad you noticed the persistent map bounds :D

